

thesixtyone (YC 09) explores a new direction on iPad - JMiao
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/aweditorium-w09-brings-indie-music-discovery

======
andrus
I really disliked the redesign of thesixtyone. It was an interesting
reconceptualization of what the website could be, but I still find it annoying
to use in an actual browser.

Seeing Aweditorium, the direction they've taken makes all the more sense to
me. The game elements in thesixtyone and the mini-map in Aweditorium trigger
something really nostalgic in me. It will be interesting to watch these
elements converge between the two services. I just wish I had the hardware to
enjoy this.

~~~
Dramatize
I really like Aweditorium.

~~~
buro9
Sure, but the website could be better. Just went there on the 3g iPad to be
presented with a mostly blank screen... took ages for anything to happen only
to be presented with a high res photo. Looks plush, but checking back on
Chrome I see that it was a 390kb image... that's a hell of a hit on an 3g
connection. Tried it again and got a 850kb image.

Have we forgotten that 3g connections aren't wired broadband connections? All
just for a page that links us to iTunes so that we can download an app. It
looks lovely, but I thought the site was broken and only saw the first image
because I put the iPad down whilst I checked on the PC... only by putting it
down did I inadvertently wait long enough to load the background image.

------
oldgregg
This is cool. If they can make _creating_ interactive content as easy as they
make it to consume that would be amazing. There are quite a few artists that I
would be happy to pay 20 bucks for a really compelling ipad experience.

------
bigbang
One of the most beautiful apps I've seen. Wish I had owned an ipad.

------
idoh
They are really great designers trapped in a terrible industry.

------
aheilbut
The reason it really works, though, is that they have great musical taste and
it's full of delightful songs I've never heard before.

------
aditya
The new app is a pretty awesome and immersive experience for a v1. It can only
get better, so kudos!

------
fuzzythinker
Thanks to thesixtyone, I discovered one of my favorite singer, Priscilla Ahn,
demoed in the video.

------
eel
The iPad is what I use when I'm bored in class.

I would love a good indie music discovery application for my web browser,
which I could use at work and at home.

~~~
aditya
That's what <http://thesixtyone.com> is?

~~~
eel
was.

It's missing a few features, like the ability to easily choose a genre, or the
ability to see the songs that that my friends and subscribees discover and
listen to (they've all left the site since the redesign.) Also, I'm still not
sure the best way to find out what I've just played so I can remember it or
even heart it for later is.

Yeah, they look cool-- both t61 and Aweditorium-- but my vision of music is
clearly different from James'. After the initial bit, I don't need or want the
flipboard experience. My eyes are not transfixed to music, but I still love
music. Music is something that is with me while I'm working, in my car during
commutes, and at home, none of which really leave me time to burn looking at
my music player. I respectfully disagree with him in the video: it IS about
the "beats" for me.

------
jazzychad
Pop-up Video for iPad! This is seriously cool.

~~~
jazzychad
errr, not sure why the downvotes... I like Pop-up Video, and I like the way
that they have basically re-created it for indie artists in a beautiful app. I
was trying to be complimentary and supportive. Perhaps I should have been more
explicit in my first comment :) To be clear: I've played with the app, I like
it it a lot. Well done.

------
rishi
wow sweet demo. nice work. I also loved v1 of your site.

------
leif
Readers, start your downvoting engines...

 _new direction_ heh heh

